# Looking for dwarf puffer



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Where can I find a DP in the GTA?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Menagerie has lots of them right now, I just got mine from there recently.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any idea how long they have been there? I'm still doing some researach on snail feeding and the tank isn't quite ready.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

They have been in the store for at least 2 weeks with at least 40 still in stock.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great I'll probably swing by later this week.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*puffers*

i think i saw them at aqua pets too


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip but I'd rather drive downtown to menegarie.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*puffers*

no worries. to be honest me toooo . but i just noticed that u were in markham thats all . and most on here take ttc 
tom


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ya thats true, I did look them up and wasn't impressed with what I've heard. I am still enjoying the bolivian rams I bought from menegarie.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought a red eye puffer from Menagerie but due to my own lack of experience it died sadly...

I hope they get a new supply soon as I've done more extensive research on this very entertaining fish...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Still will be a few days before I can make it down, anyone know how many DP's are left?


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

trailblazer295 said:


> Still will be a few days before I can make it down, anyone know how many DP's are left?


Off of the top of my head I would say about 20 or so.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Probably a bit far for you but I was just at BA's Oakville and they had a full tank. Just in, not priced yet, but in better shape than what I usually see...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

menagerie has an established tank of dwarf puffers. they seem to do very well in that tank.. it's the last of the freshwater tanks near the back of the fish room.

he's had that tank running for a few months at least. I kind of want to get into dwarf puffers, but i have a goby that needs crystal clear freshwater.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Picked up a DP today from menagerie, small little bugger rushed me a few times. Got some frozen bloodworms as well how much of cube do you feed one?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

congratulations on getting your dwarf puffer. What I do is cut small portions off the cube with a good knife, put a piece or two into a small metal measuring cup to thaw, then use like a shishkabob stick to feed them little clumps at a time. If it's just one dp he'll probably only need like an eighth of a cube or something, try feeding him in small turns so you can tell when he loses interest. That way you won't end up with a bunch uneaten food at the bottom of your tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

how was the other stock @ menagerie? 
Also, is your DP in freshwater or brackish?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

All dwarf puffers are freshwater.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> how was the other stock @ menagerie?
> Also, is your DP in freshwater or brackish?


They weren't to bad some looked better then others it also depends what you like personally. They all had different colouration and patterns.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh you did find one!  I was going to ask if you wanted mine, I gotta do some reorganizing around the house.

Bob's still kinda attached to the little guy.. but he could use some one who see's him more. I have mine a 10 gallon with shrimps. He keeps the population under control fairly well. 

He was originally Redcloves! Adorable little thing.. :3 I do like puffers a lot. I wish I had the space for a green spot.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Ohhh you did find one!  I was going to ask if you wanted mine, I gotta do some reorganizing around the house.
> 
> Bob's still kinda attached to the little guy.. but he could use some one who see's him more. I have mine a 10 gallon with shrimps. He keeps the population under control fairly well.
> 
> He was originally Redcloves! Adorable little thing.. :3 I do like puffers a lot. I wish I had the space for a green spot.


Thanks for the offer but no space for another tank right now. Still getting used to feeding this one, so hard to not over feed when its so small. I still have a few lone cherrys in with her that I couldn't catch. so far she isn't big enough to kill them.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

You might want to try what I mentioned earlier about using a "shiskabob" stick. That way you can just get a few on the end of the stick, dip it into water like in the front of the tank or wherever he hangs out. That way you're feeding him little bits at a time ... kinda a pain but it's fun to watch them looking at you just waiting for the next few worms lol


----------

